# January Acquisitions



## tntele (Apr 12, 2007)

I thought that I would start this month's thread!









Purchased new off of Ebay for $75.00. I needed another pair of "knock around" loafers.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

tntele said:


> I thought that I would start this month's thread!...Purchased new off of Ebay for $75.00. I needed another pair of "knock around" loafers.


Those are indeed very nice tntele...a great way to start the new year! While mine were tecnically December purchases, yesterday I dropped into the local BB outlet and picked up three sweater vests and another argyle sweater at deep, deep discount. I really can't say I needed any additional sweaters but, would you call picking up a sweater with an original price of $248 for less than $25 sweet?...I do! So much for the new year's resolution to back off on the clothes and shoe purchases!


----------



## farrago (Apr 27, 2006)

~ Coat #1: a Harris tweed in green










~ Coat #2: a lightweight houndstooth in black/charcoal/grey.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

That Harris tweed is beautiful!

I just bought on eBay five vintage, unused, still-in-their packets pairs of leather elbow patches, to repair my thrifted Harris tweeds that have worn through at the elbow.

I think that might be my purchases for this month completed! :icon_smile:


----------



## RTW (Jan 7, 2006)

I went on a little shoe-shopping spree at BB. Technically the shoes were purchased on Dec. 26. 
The following shoes should be delivered to me next week.

BB cordovan perforated captoe
BB cordovan wingtip
Peal & Co. brown suede boot
Peal & Co. perforated captoe
Peal & Co. medallion perforated captoe

Since I love shell cordovan, I hope the BB cordovan shoes fit well. 
If they do, I will probably return the Peal & Co. captoes.


----------



## wacolo (Jul 21, 2006)

AE McClain Specs. $147 and change from endless.com. I think I got the last pair of 10D also.


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

Having never lived north of the 34th parallel, I've realized that my previous "winter" gear might be insufficient. I'm adapting with the help of these gentlemen from New Haven/Cambridge who surely know more about cold weather than I do.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

wacolo said:


> AE McClain Specs. $147 and change from endless.com. I think I got the last pair of 10D also....


I'm sure you will love those McClain Spectators. Now it's time to start thinking about the same shoe in chili, pebble grain calf!


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

I walked into BB this morning, armed with a number of gift cards received for Christmas and my birthday. After the current 25% discount and the extra 15% (thanks to the AAAC Corporate Membership--love this thing!), I paid a grand total of *$9.11* for a brand new BB blazer. What a great way to start off the new year!

TT:teacha:


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I have a pair of wool/cashmere dress pants on order from JAB and got a couple BB OCBDs off ebay. Otherwise, it's going to be a slow month for me and that's alright.

Brian


----------



## wacolo (Jul 21, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> I'm sure you will love those McClain Spectators. Now it's time to start thinking about the same shoe in chili, pebble grain calf!


I already have some old Florsheim Imperial Longwings in tan pebblegrain and AE B'ham in Oxblood. We have some Buck Captoes with leather soles made for us by Alden for this spring. That may be my next pair.


----------



## gtguyzach (Nov 18, 2006)

TradTeacher said:


> I walked into BB this morning, armed with a number of gift cards received for Christmas and my birthday. After the current 25% discount and the extra 15% (thanks to the AAAC Corporate Membership--love this thing!), I paid a grand total of *$9.11* for a brand new BB blazer. What a great way to start off the new year!
> 
> TT:teacha:


You were allowed to stack the AAAC discount with the 25% off? I've always been told the corporate discount is only for regularly priced items.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

gtguyzach said:


> You were allowed to stack the AAAC discount with the 25% off? I've always been told the corporate discount is only for regularly priced items.


That's what I was wondering. Can the corporate be used for phone/online orders, or only in store?


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

farrago said:


> ~ Coat #1: a Harris tweed in green
> 
> ~ Coat #2: a lightweight houndstooth in black/charcoal/grey.[/QUOTE]
> 
> good stuff, like the narrow lapels. where you got them?


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

wnh said:


> That's what I was wondering. Can the corporate be used for phone/online orders, or only in store?


AAAC corporate discount can be used in person, on the phone AND online. It works this way. Generally it does NOT stack on an item already on sale. BUT...if an item is priced at a '3 for...' price, you can buy one of them for the price you'd get when normally buying three PLUS the extra 15% off. That said, I used the discount on a corduroy jacket online DURING a sale and it stacked. Somehow I think there are mystical powers at work. My philosophy is, it's always worth asking, or trying it to see if you get an extra discount.

Danny


----------



## farrago (Apr 27, 2006)

I had them made at Duchess in Portland. She (Seyta) is kind enough to indulge my preferences. (Pictures of Daniele, Brownshoe, and Patrick provide the paradigm.) The lapels are 2.75" wide, just thin enough to be noticed. The shoulders, without padding, are the clincher. Not pictured is a green Viyella shirt. I supplied all of the the fabrics as well.

I just ordered 5 sport coats (navy linen blazer, olive wool/mohair check, grey herringbone with blue/red windowpane, tan/green check, taupe corduroy) and a sharkskin suit (light grey), and 4 gingham shirts. Expect pics in a couple of months. Most of these items are for spring/summer wear.

My rant about TieCrafters is somewhat related to all of this. As I have been putting together a collection/wardobe this past year, I decided to get my wider ties narrowed down as well. Assuming that I get these back one fine day, I should have a good choice between stripes and patterns.

Lapels and ties in the 3" range really work well for me.


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

Super-heavy cotton Fair Isle vest from the LL Bean sale. Only $20!

The colors are a lot richer, they got washed out in the pic. A nice spruce green is the base color.



















Just won this J. Press coat on eBay tonight. Really looking forward to it (I'll post better pics when it arrives).


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

^^ I like the look of that vest, Conne. If anyone's interested, code 2700000 gives free shipping on LL Bean (I used it today).

I ended up getting a pair of the blucher mocs and a pair of gloves...Atlanta was a little chilly today.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

gtguyzach said:


> You were allowed to stack the AAAC discount with the 25% off? I've always been told the corporate discount is only for regularly priced items.


I do it every time I walk into my local BB store and they allow me to use the card every time. Usually, I'm thinking in the back of my mind that they'll say no, but it has yet to occur. I'm not sure about online or phone orders as I generally don't order that way. I've developed a good relationship with two of the excellent salesmen at the Knoxville store and they can always get me whatever I need. Plus, I like buying local.

TT:teacha:


----------



## bandofoutsiders (Jul 26, 2007)

Picked this up on ebay and just got it back from the tailor. Late 50s/Early 60s, lapped seams and lapels, 3/2 roll, very little shoulder padding, 2-button cuffs, darker than in photo


----------



## bandofoutsiders (Jul 26, 2007)

farrago said:


> ~ Coat #1: a Harris tweed in green
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those lapels look wonderfully narrow.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

David Hober's new "Trad" tie, a pair of links from Kent Wang, and Weejuns from eBay:


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

nerdykarim said:


> If anyone's interested, code 2700000 gives free shipping on LL Bean (I used it today).


Thanks! I just used that code to order some Casco Bay boat shoes, for a total of $24.50 after free shipping and $20 worth of coupons.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Danny said:


> AAAC corporate discount can be used in person, on the phone AND online. It works this way. Generally it does NOT stack on an item already on sale. BUT...if an item is priced at a '3 for...' price, you can buy one of them for the price you'd get when normally buying three PLUS the extra 15% off. That said, I used the discount on a corduroy jacket online DURING a sale and it stacked. Somehow I think there are mystical powers at work. My philosophy is, it's always worth asking, or trying it to see if you get an extra discount.
> 
> Danny


When ordering online, does the corporate discount show up before you submit your order or after? I just tried to place an order for two sale items (a belt and a book), put in the corporate discount info, and at the final screen it had a little box that said something like "Discount applied: your corporate membership discount will be applied to all..." something, but it wasn't reflected in the price.


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

4 J. Press pocket-flap OCBD: blue, yellow, light green, and a pink for $27.50.


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

^^Wow! Those J. Press OCBDs are a great find! $27.50 each or total?


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

Georgia said:


> ^^Wow! Those J. Press OCBDs are a great find! $27.50 each or total?


3 at $52 and the pink, being old stock, was $55 and on sale for 1/2 price.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

Trickers shoes, one of each


----------



## bandofoutsiders (Jul 26, 2007)

farrago said:


> I had them made at Duchess in Portland. She (Seyta) is kind enough to indulge my preferences. (Pictures of Daniele, Brownshoe, and Patrick provide the paradigm.) The lapels are 2.75" wide, just thin enough to be noticed. The shoulders, without padding, are the clincher. Not pictured is a green Viyella shirt. I supplied all of the the fabrics as well.
> 
> I just ordered 5 sport coats (navy linen blazer, olive wool/mohair check, grey herringbone with blue/red windowpane, tan/green check, taupe corduroy) and a sharkskin suit (light grey), and 4 gingham shirts. Expect pics in a couple of months. Most of these items are for spring/summer wear.
> 
> ...


I looked into Duchess as well, the clothes they show on their website have a good look. But I am nowhere near Portland, alas.


----------



## trolperft (Feb 7, 2007)

Vintage Aquascutum irish tweed hacking jacket


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

B2 lambswool "fleur de lis" crewneck. I didn't bother listing my Christmas acquisitions (and I realize there was another thread for that), but let's just say I'm very pleased with the quality (and value) of the B2 shetland sweaters. They are much nicer than the Press shaggy dog sweater I recently bought. The current B2 sale seems like a good opportunity to stock up on B2 sweaters (assuming they have any left in your size).


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Ron_A said:


> They are much nicer than the Press shaggy dog sweater I recently bought.


Hmm...I've been considering the Shaggy Dogs of late. Do tell...what's the problem with them?


----------



## CodeRed (May 31, 2007)

Trolpert-Nice jacket...will look good with jeans!


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

My first sack blazer ever, from Press.

Also, the guy at the store told me that he thinks Ask Andyers think about clothes too much.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

randomdude said:


> Also, the guy at the store told me that he thinks Ask Andyers think about clothes too much.


I've wondered about that - what is it like on the other end of this, er, hobby?


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

KentW said:


> Hmm...I've been considering the Shaggy Dogs of late. Do tell...what's the problem with them?


Sorry I missed your post -- I was away over the weekend. At any rate, I don't care for the way the Shaggy Dog fits, and "rustic" probably is the best word I could use to describe it, relative to the B2 shetland and some others I have seen. It does not have collar, and does not have ribbed cuffs or a ribbed bottom/hem. It's basically a piece of boiled wool -- and an oddly cut and ill-fitting one at that. Just my 2 cents. Hope this helps.


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

Southwick wool blazer from STP... got a 40S (I'm 5'6") and the shoulders fit perfectly. I have it at the tailor's getting the sleeves shortened a tad and more taper put in (I have a 11 inch drop).


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Bought a Press Sack Blazer from mack11211 for a mere $100. Looking forward to getting it here!

TT:teacha:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

randomdude said:


> My first sack blazer ever, from Press.
> 
> Also, the guy at the store told me that he thinks Ask Andyers think about clothes too much.


Odd reaction from a place that has certainly gained a great deal of business from this board.


----------



## A. Clay-More (Dec 5, 2007)

*BB Madison 1818 Chalk Stripe suit*

Just took delivery of this suit, partly on the recommendations of an AAAC forum participant. 
It's the one featured on the back cover of the Fall 2007 1818 suit catalog. It's no longer on the website. It's a beautiful sack suit in a classic chalk stripe pattern with a 3/2 roll.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

The wife gave me a Barbour corduroy Liddesdale Jacket. I love it. So comfortable and warm.

Hope everyone is doing great. 

Duck


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Duck said:


> The wife gave me a Barbour corduroy Liddesdale Jacket. I love it. So comfortable and warm.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing great.
> 
> Duck


Happy New Year, Duck. Where have you been? We've missed you.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Odd reaction from a place that has certainly gained a great deal of business from this board.


I'm sure it's half joking, but in truth I can understand a certain frustration with our nitpicking that might develop. We tend to have a quasi-fetishistic attitude particularly about Press. Sure it's silly to be bothered by people completely buying into your shop's vibe, but after working there for many years, you can see how they might not take it as seriously as do we.

Which shop was this? The guys at NYC and DC are tops. I like them all.

Danny


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

Danny said:


> I'm sure it's half joking, but in truth I can understand a certain frustration with our nitpicking that might develop. We tend to have a quasi-fetishistic attitude particularly about Press. Sure it's silly to be bothered by people completely buying into your shop's vibe, but after working there for many years, you can see how they might not take it as seriously as do we.
> 
> Which shop was this? The guys at NYC and DC are tops. I like them all.
> 
> Danny


It was the NYC shop. It was half-joking. It actually arose because I filled out the form to be put on the mailing list, and then for some reason they asked me how old I was, and I said 27, and then they made various disapproving noises. I said something like what I'm not old enough? and then they said, no where did you hear something like that? Ask Andy? (I know this issue has been discussed in a previous thread) And then the guy said that he used to post here and got in the middle of several nasty threads. And as I was leaving he said, those guys think about clothes too much.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Oxblood Barbour Eskdale
Orvis Field Watch
Bobby Jones sweater vest


----------



## EAP (Jan 19, 2007)

My first J Press purchase: Double vented houndstooth coat


----------



## A. Clay-More (Dec 5, 2007)

randomdude said:


> And then the guy said that he used to post here and got in the middle of several nasty threads. And as I was leaving he said, those guys think about clothes too much.


After hearing much the same thing from a salesman at the Press store and a guy at another well regarded NYC based shop, I've learned not to mention AAAC at all. 
The guy at Press actually mentioned a couple of posters here by name.

Best regards,
Alex


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

A. Clay-More said:


> Just took delivery of this suit, partly on the recommendations of an AAAC forum participant.
> It's the one featured on the back cover of the Fall 2007 1818 suit catalog. It's no longer on the website. It's a beautiful sack suit in a classic chalk stripe pattern with a 3/2 roll.


Welcome to the forum. Enjoy wearing your new suit


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Duck said:


> The wife gave me a Barbour corduroy Liddesdale Jacket. I love it. So comfortable and warm.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing great.
> 
> Duck


Nephew-
Post picture


----------



## A. Clay-More (Dec 5, 2007)

mcarthur said:


> Welcome to the forum. Enjoy wearing your new suit


Thank you! I hope to learn a lot here.
The suit is with the tailor now. I plan to wear it with a pink OCBD shirt and a pair of cordovan AE Graysons. Day dreaming... :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

TMMKC said:


> Happy New Year, Duck. Where have you been? We've missed you.


Didn't work for two weeks so I tried to stay away from computers. Christmas was a busy one this year. I duck hunted and fished a lot. Spent a week in the Outer Banks at the house with a few other couples. It was a nice break but I missed posting here. How is everyone?


----------



## trolperft (Feb 7, 2007)

Found these Nettleton and dig the color.
I would give them a try.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Connemara said:


> Super-heavy cotton Fair Isle vest from the LL Bean sale. Only $20!
> 
> The colors are a lot richer, they got washed out in the pic. A nice spruce green is the base color.
> 
> ...


Connemara: Your sweater vest from LLBean looked so nice, I bought one of my own, in the Mariner Heather color (looks a lot like dark blue to me). Since the shipping was going to run almost half of what the sweater sold for, I had them throw in a pair of their Maine Hunting boots to renew a fading memory...and make the shipping cost seem worth it! Darned "Hillbilly" economics! (winks)


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Letsee, I sort of went crazy with x-mas cash on ebay, and at polo and J.crew's post chrsitamssales.

-Brown Polo prospect cords (I love the high waist)
-J. Crew socks, a couple argyle, one pair of thick "camp" (the outdoor activity _and _I suppose the adjective) socks and a pink striped pair(3.99 each w/free shipping!)
-J. Crew Grosgrain keyring and Crewcuts Nantucket rope bracelet.
-a cheap, BB sport shirt OCBD.

-I also went out and got that cool Crew Whale critter scarf I saw in December's acquisitions thread:

- as well as this sweater:









this one:









and this one:


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I got one of those LL Bean Fair Isle jobbers too.

Good day at the thrift shop - a navy Press sack suit, minimal padding and only New York, New Haven, Cambridge on the label, so I guess that dates it a bit. And a bunch of cool ties, including two striped BB knits and three elderly BB bows, a little frayed but still infinitely cool (and at a quarter apiece, what the hell).


----------



## bulldog (Feb 14, 2006)

*Boys 20 sportcoats, blazers*

Is anyone finding size 20 sportcoats and blazers? The size is the bridge for young men going ito men's sizes. Men's small sizes are not in the right proportions for these lads, or at least not for my grandson. Brooks has them in the store, but the prices are a blow when they will be outgrown in a year or so.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I bought a coat listed as a 38 on ebay that was actually a child's 20.
The shoulders were great, with zero padding. Unfortunately, the seller mismeasured the sleeves and length, and it was moth-eaten so I got my $ back.
It's a shame because with a couple more inches at the sleeves and length it would have looked great.

Try looking at sportcoats 37> on ebay and look for really short measurements.



bulldog said:


> Is anyone finding size 20 sportcoats and blazers? The size is the bridge for young men going ito men's sizes. Men's small sizes are not in the right proportions for these lads, or at least not for my grandson. Brooks has them in the store, but the prices are a blow when they will be outgrown in a year or so.


----------



## kforton (Oct 26, 2005)

trolperft said:


> Vintage Aquascutum irish tweed hacking jacket


This is a beautiful jacket!


----------



## kforton (Oct 26, 2005)

EAP said:


> My first J Press purchase: Double vented houndstooth coat


Also very, very nice.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

I couldn't resist buying a new Brooks Brothers sack blazer for under 3 bills, so, I just pulled the trigger and purchased it. Looking forward to getting this and wearing it with all my other new December / January acquisitions.

By the way, I found this code (*cjpfa07*) which worked for free shipping. However, the B2 Corporate discount did not. Still, a great deal.

Cheers.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Reddington- do you have a link for that coat?


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Reddington- do you have a link for that coat?


Sure.

Try: https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Merchant_Id=1&Section_Id=307&Product_Id=991086&Parent_Id=305

or: https://tinyurl.com/39sw3o

Cheers.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Popped across the border to O'Connells today and purchased a pair of Alden burgundy calfskin tassel loafers (663?) in size 11D. Oddly the black calf ones were too stiff for me but the burgundy were just fine. (I was originally planning to purchase a pair of the bit loafers but we exhausted their in-store stock sizes without luck. I will need to order a pair, probably in 10E.)

DocD


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Doctor Damage said:


> Popped across the border to O'Connells today and purchased a pair of Alden burgundy calfskin tassel loafers (663?) in size 11D. Oddly the black calf ones were too stiff for me but the burgundy were just fine. (I was originally planning to purchase a pair of the bit loafers but we exhausted their in-store stock sizes without luck. I will need to order a pair, probably in 10E.)
> 
> DocD


Enjoy wearing your tassel slip on


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks!



Reddington said:


> Sure.
> 
> Try: https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Merchant_Id=1&Section_Id=307&Product_Id=991086&Parent_Id=305
> 
> ...


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

A couple of trousers that were December acquisitions but returned from alterations today...

BB Olive/Brown checked flannels w/ cuff
PRL Rugby Rust/Burnt Sienna wide wale slim cords w/ cuff
J. Crew Essential Slim Fit chino in Stone w/ hem

TT:teacha:


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

happy birthday to me :icon_smile_big:


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

TradTeacher said:


> A couple of trousers that were December acquisitions but returned from alterations today...
> 
> BB Olive/Brown checked flannels w/ cuff
> PRL Rugby Rust/Burnt Sienna wide wale slim cords w/ cuff
> ...


TradTeacher,

Do you like the J. Crew chinos in stone? I bought the khaki and british khaki, and I was surprised by how light the regular khaki color is. I consider it stone-lite, if you will.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Went back to the thrift and found a J Press overcoat that works. Somebody with my general dimensions and taste either retired or moved along to the next world.


----------



## Bob_Brooks (Feb 21, 2006)

Patrick, what is your secret? Everytime I go thrifting all I see is garbage.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Bob_Brooks said:


> Patrick, what is your secret? Everytime I go thrifting all I see is garbage.


About 96 percent of the time all I see is garbage too. I just don't mention it here.

The shop where I find the best stuff is run by a private agency that assists people with getting medical care in a tri-county, three-state area.

The next best shop on my circuit is run by the Junior League of West Hartford.

I rarely find anything at the local Goodwill or Salvation Army.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

randomdude said:


> TradTeacher,
> 
> Do you like the J. Crew chinos in stone? I bought the khaki and british khaki, and I was surprised by how light the regular khaki color is. I consider it stone-lite, if you will.


I actually quite like their stone color. It's a bit lighter than most other maker's stone color. I think their khaki color is awful. It's more gray than brown, which is why I only buy the British Khaki color. I find it to be the proper shade of brown.

TT:teacha:


----------



## trolperft (Feb 7, 2007)

Polo cricket sweater


----------



## 68chevy (Oct 20, 2007)

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa..._Id=1075654&Parent_Id=522&default_color=Black
Picked these shoes up Friday.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

mcarthur said:


> Doctor Damage said:
> 
> 
> > Popped across the border to O'Connells today and purchased a pair of Alden burgundy calfskin tassel loafers (663?) in size 11D. Oddly the black calf ones were too stiff for me but the burgundy were just fine. (I was originally planning to purchase a pair of the bit loafers but we exhausted their in-store stock sizes without luck. I will need to order a pair, probably in 10E.)
> ...


Thanks, I certainly will. I only have two complaints:

1. The welt stitching is very close to the edge on the bottom of one shoe. Since I won't be wearing these for long walks or anything, I don't think it will be a problem. I imagine it would be corrected on re-crafting.

2. Some of the black goop they apply to the edge of the soles got smeared on the uppers. It's located down low on the sides so it's not really visible and in any case the burgundy calfskin is very dark.

Neither of these are major problems, I just wish they'd been a bit more careful.

DocD


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^ Since your shoes are not a custom order you could get the shoes from either leathersoul or shoemart.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I can't get enough of that Bean Fair isle.
The color is great, I only wish it came in a full sweater and not just a vest.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

mcarthur said:


> Since your shoes are not a custom order you could get the shoes from either leathersoul or shoemart.


Yes true, although I plan to give OLC my business as much as possible. Shoemart doesn't ship internationally, which is a bit annoying since they have some special make-ups that are nice (like the black suede LHS).

DocD


----------



## Bob_Brooks (Feb 21, 2006)

Brown Gucci Bit Loafers
Assorted Ties from the J Crew Sale Bin
Heather Polo Lambswool V-neck
Polo Tartan Sportshirt


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Just bought this classic on eBay.


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

Just got these Berle's from the 'bay:










It's going to cost me more to have them lengthened then I paid for the pants.


----------



## tsweetland (Oct 2, 2006)

J. Press Argyle & Sutherland Highlanders Muffler (or scarf, whatever)
J. Press Khakis

A steal at ust over $100 for both items. Gotta love the Press sale.


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

J. Press OCBD pocket flap blue-white uni stripe. Finally found one, like searching for the Holy Grail. Now all I need is the red-white uni stripe. These pocket flap OCBDs are habit forming.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Took a shot at this ocbd from Ralph via eBay. Turns out it is indeed that elusive peach color.

As far as these Ralph shirts go, I have come to terms with the horsey. The fabric, cut, collar roll, no pocket and (in this case) color make up for the logo.

I must be getting soft. Actually, I _am_ getting soft, as evident in this photo.


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

Patrick, if you're interested in that peach color I believe J. Press will have peach OCBDs in the spring. Very nice shirt, though I'm always a little lost without a pocket.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Pgolden said:


> Patrick, if you're interested in that peach color I believe J. Press will have peach OCBDs in the spring. Very nice shirt, though I'm always a little lost without a pocket.


Cool. The color matches the gin blossoms in my nose.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I finally received my B2 "fleur de lys" sweater, and it's great. I'm surprised there wasn't more of a discussion of this sweater on the forum (though I seem to recall one thread in which it was mentioned) -- it really reminds me of the old LLB Norwegian sweater and similar sweaters of my youth. It's made in Hong Kong, but seems to be fairly well-constructed. It also is a reasonably thick, and warm sweater. Based on my experience so far, I'd highly recommend it to other forum members, especially if you can find it on sale in a brick & mortar B2 (it no longer appears on B2' website).


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Dexter oxblood longwings- form Ebay


----------



## stewartu (Jan 12, 2008)

*Love that coat.*



Corcovado said:


> happy birthday to me :icon_smile_big:


Corcovado,

That looks great. Where did you find it? Does it fit true to size and how much $.

Thanks,


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

This BB Sack jacket. Fit is excellent, narrow lapels, etc., etc.

TT:teacha:


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Some J Press belts:

https://www.jpressonline.com/accessories_belts_surcingle_detail.php?ix=1
https://www.jpressonline.com/accessories_belts_surcingle_detail.php?ix=2
https://www.jpressonline.com/accessories_belts_surcingle_detail.php?ix=0
https://www.jpressonline.com/accessories_belts_surcingle_detail.php?ix=11


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> Took a shot at this ocbd from Ralph via eBay. Turns out it is indeed that elusive peach color.


I have that shirt as well. Yes it is a nice one. I think RL runs mostly no-pocket shirts, am I correct?


----------



## Prepstyle (Jul 13, 2007)

*Very Excited about this Outlet find*

Polo Blue Label "Fairbanks" tuxedo. single button, peak lapels, grosgrain facing. Can't figure out why it was marked down to $149. The cashier was also in disbelief as she searched for a tag on the pants, assuming that at that price, they were being sold separately. Only one in the store and happened to be my size. So far, my luckiest shopping day ever. :aportnoy:


----------



## Grundie (Oct 17, 2007)

I've been spending far too much!

(I'll admit some of these are December acquisitions, but this is my first chance to mention them)

Spent December and early January in New York with my fiancés family (that's where she's from). Got to visit Brook's Brothers for the first time just after Christmas and bought a selection of OCBDs and some ties.

Got three camel hair jackets each reduced by 50% in JoS A Banks.

Jen's mother seen me looking longingly at a Driza Bone jacket and got me it for Christmas. It's not trad, but it's handy for all the rain we have in Dublin.

Yes, Aer Lingus made a packet from me on excess baggage charges.

Back in Dublin I got a few tweed hats and waistcoats in the Kevin and Howlin sale.

And to top it off I got a few new Magee granddad shirts.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

I was in Toronto today to visit some folks and I noticed (on other men) that the burgundy colour that matches my new Alden tassel loafers looks terrible. I imagine it will look terrible on me too. So I have contacted O'Connells and they are ordering me the brown suede for an exchange.

DocD


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Grundie said:


> I've been spending far too much!...Yes, Aer Lingus made a packet from me on excess baggage charges. Back in Dublin I got a few tweed hats and waistcoats in the Kevin and Howlin sale. And to top it off I got a few new Magee granddad shirts.


Sounds like you had a wonderful Christmas holiday. Glad to hear you enjoyed your trip to the States!


----------



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

Reddington said:


> Just bought this classic on eBay.


You outbid me by about $.60 Reddington. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Corcovado said:


> happy birthday to me :icon_smile_big:


I have that coat and love it. Here I am talking on *the* Trad mobile phone:










Brian


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

JordanW said:


> You outbid me by about $.60 Reddington. :icon_smile_wink:


Sorry about that. If it makes you feel any better, you beat me to this one.

Cheers.:icon_smile:


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Picked this up this Dorfman Pacific Scala Classics club hat at Belk's late last month for under $10.

https://www.hatsinthebelfry.com/page/H/PROD/dph/830dkhaki


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

vwguy said:


> I have that coat and love it. Here I am talking on *the* Trad mobile phone:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brian,

I know this is off-topic, but is that the legendary Wisconsin landmark Al Johnson's in the background? (For the uninformed, Al Johnson's is a famous Door County, WI breakfast restaurant featuring grazing billygoats (in season only, apparently) on a grass roof).

Regards,
Ron


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Ron_A said:


> Brian,
> 
> I know this is off-topic, but is that the legendary Wisconsin landmark Al Johnson's in the background? (For the uninformed, Al Johnson's is a famous Door County, WI breakfast restaurant featuring grazing billygoats (in season only, apparently) on a grass roof).
> 
> ...


Yes it is! Great breakfasts, but their lunch & dinner are suspect. White Gull Inn is still my fave breakfast spot in Door County. I can't recall if I was buying or selling while on the Zack Morris phone, but I'm sure I was making money, just kidding!

Back on topic, I forgot to mention this yesterday, but a rugby I ordered from LL Bean in mid Dec finally arrived.

Brian


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Picked up this 3" tie at J Crew today for $8.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Ron_A said:


> (For the uninformed, Al Johnson's is a famous Door County, WI breakfast restaurant featuring grazing billygoats (in season only, apparently) on a grass roof).


Do they serve goat and let you pick which one you want?


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

AlanC said:


> Do they serve goat and let you pick which one you want?


Free range goat is their dinner specialty 

Brian


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Another late December / early January acquisition:

Johnston & Murphy saddle shoes.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Reddington said:


> Another late December / early January acquisition:
> 
> Johnston & Murphy saddle shoes.


Those look nice. For those of you wondering, Nordstrom says they will be getting their house brand of this shoe in stock in March. I am planing on picking up a pair.

Danny


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Danny said:


> Those look nice. For those of you wondering, Nordstrom says they will be getting their house brand of this shoe in stock in March. I am planing on picking up a pair.
> 
> Danny


Thanks. I've enjoyed them and they wear well. That's good news about the Nordstrom saddles. I may pick up a pair of Nordies as well to compare.

Cheers.


----------



## Grundie (Oct 17, 2007)

I got this for the amazing sum of just €40 in a Dublin overstock store called Guiney's.


----------



## PersianMonarchs (Dec 7, 2005)

Looks like Al Johnson's in the background -- and in the fall: no crowds! Where'd the goats go?


----------



## Boulevard06 (May 16, 2006)

January is the time for a fellow to go shoppin............. a silver tie bar from Duchamp/ London---multicolored dots on the thing and a neat little box to boot; Tie from Altea Milano in dark green and burnished gold paisley with little bit of red ( Will spice up my brown-green sportscoat and pant combos); Robert Talbott weskits, one in black and one in camel;Robert Talbott ties , one in the grey Glen Plaid pattern and one in stripes of blue, black,lime and brown (Sounds awful but isn't, definitely isn't)
Have ordered a new dinner suit in a very,very dark blue, naturally three piece, with PEAKED lapels!!!!!! and a peaked lapel sportscoat in wool-cashmere blend in a sort of camel color.
All on discounts of varying degrees.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

PersianMonarchs said:


> Looks like Al Johnson's in the background -- and in the fall: no crowds! Where'd the goats go?


Actually, dead of Winter, too cold for the goats.

Brian


----------



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

A few things I picked up last week...

Orvis tweed sack, crimson cords and a few pairs of argyles

Suggestions as what OCBD/trouser combos to wear with this jacket are welcome.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

JordanW said:


> Suggestions as what OCBD/trouser combos to wear with this jacket are welcome.


Most colours would go with it. A very good choice!


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

I have been busy in the January sales in Jermyn Street and Savile Row.

4 pairs of Trickers shoes (first page of thread)
3 shirts from Hilditch & Key
2 ties from Turnbull and Asser
2 merino wool crew neck jumpers and I pair of pajamas (Derek Rose) from Harvie & Hudson
1 merino wool jumper, polo style, from Swaine Adeney Brigg
1 sports coat and three pairs of Pantherella wool socks from Huntsman
I twill wool overcoat from Aquascutum.

The jumpers were made in Italy. Everything else was made in the UK. I have yet to buy the digital camera so no pics until Monday at the earliest. It is likely that there will be more purchases next week - a Barbour waxed cotton jacket, boxcloth braces/suspenders, striped belts and Oxford and end-on-end shirts.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

JordanW said:


> Suggestions as what OCBD/trouser combos to wear with this jacket are welcome.


Blue is the obvious, and ecru/cream. You could probably pull off a white OCBD, but with the earth tones I think ecru would be the better bet nearly every time. Pink or yellow would probably work, provided it was the right shade. For trousers, the obvious would be chinos -- khaki, British khaki, olive/mushroom, even navy would work -- or gray flannels.


----------



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

Danny said:


> Those look nice. For those of you wondering, Nordstrom says they will be getting their house brand of this shoe in stock in March. I am planing on picking up a pair.
> 
> Danny


Is this a fact, Danny?


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

*Vintage 14K Omega Seamaster*

I am trying to think of other thrift store finds I have had that surpass this one, but for now, this is IT. :aportnoy: All the reason I will ever need to continue to grace the floors of my local thrift stores. :icon_smile_big:

Original dial:

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/

Original case:

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/

Original Crown:

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/

Original buckle:

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/

The only thing that was unsalvageable, although I still kept it, was the band. It currently keeps reasonably good time, losing only 2 minutes per day. Does need a new crystal, as it has a bad blemish between the 8 and 9 o'clock positions. Once I have it serviced and get the serial number I will know the exact date of manufacture, but I am quite certain it dates to the early sixties, or earlier?


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

JordanW said:


> Is this a fact, Danny?


That's what I was told. The salesman said he was informed and hoped that they would be in in March. So I believe that leaves some room for it not to happen.

Danny


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

*a nice Belvest suit*

I haven't gotten received one yet, but I am extremely happy. It was listed as a Zegna suit on ebay, but the Zegna buyers correctly saw that it was just Zegna fabric but didn't realize it was a Belvest.

Nice to be the only bidder on these things


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

Was pleasantly surprised how low I got these Frye boots for figured I can wear them with jeans or with my khakis when it snows.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

whomewhat said:


> I am trying to think of other thrift store finds I have had that surpass this one, but for now, this is IT....It currently keeps reasonably good time, losing only 2 minutes per day. Does need a new crystal, as it has a bad blemish between the 8 and 9 o'clock positions. Once I have it serviced and get the serial number I will know the exact date of manufacture, but I am quite certain it dates to the early sixties, or earlier?


Definitely 60's. Great find. When you get tired of it running slow, you should be able to have it fully serviced by any reputable watchmaker for around $100.

I ran across a fairly beat-up example of a 1970's-era Omega Speedmaster in the local DAV, but somebody there apparently knew it was a nice watch. They had it priced well above what it was worth in the condition it was in. Amazingly, somebody bought it. I was hoping it would end up marked down eventually...oh, well.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Just arrived from LLB:

Burgundy Chamois Cloth Shirt
Black Spruce Heather Double L Cotton Fair Isle Vest


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

KentW said:


> Definitely 60's. Great find. When you get tired of it running slow, you should be able to have it fully serviced by any reputable watchmaker for around $100.


Do you have a reputable watchmaker you can recommend? The one I have utilized for the last 30 years retired and turned the business over to his son, who apprenticed with him. He is okay, but his father was brilliant. I recently sent him my vintage quickset day/date Le Coultre to repair the crown that had fallen off. He replaced it with a generic crown, one that is too thick, and so the space between the crown and the case is too close now and the quickset function does not work, as I just cannot push it in far enough to make it flip over manually. His father would have admitted the mistake and told me to return it so that he could correct the problem. The son claims it worked fine when he was done and that it must have broken during transport by the US Mail. Nonsense! The watch works great, keeps perfect time, and the day/date flips over each and every night, but the day/date does not match the actual day/date and I cannot correct that without the quickset. Obviously, if I cannot trust him with the Le Coultre, which I had planned on selling, how can I trust him with this Omega? Also, is there an easy way to get the movement out of the Omega? The front comes off, with crystal, leaving the movement in the back portion of the case where the stem goes through a solid hole. It seems the crown has to be removed on this model and I am not sure how to do that? Thanks.


----------



## M. Charles (Mar 31, 2007)

Two hard to find books:

-Esquire's Encyclopedia of 20th Century Men's Fashions 

-Clothes and the Man (Flusser)


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

stewartu said:


> Corcovado,
> 
> That looks great. Where did you find it? Does it fit true to size and how much $. Thanks,


It was a gift from my wife, and I think she got it new at Solomon Outfitters. I guess it fits true to size. I just lost 20 pounds and I went from a 44 to a 42. The 42 fits me well but I probably couldn't wear a bulky sweater under it, unlike most of my winter gear which has room for layering. I guess the real question is whether I am a true 42 or maybe more like 43, but I have a size 44 Filson vest that has become definitely too large, so I am glad I got the 42 in the jacket.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Some recent acquisitions:

J Press OCBD (Yellow w/ pocket flap)
"5 Ducks" emblematic belt (Leatherman from Press)
LE essential penny loafers (a bit "plasticky", but not bad for $39 on overstocks)
Navy Vintage Lacoste Windbreaker (courtesy of forum member Georgia)

Happy Friday, all.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

These arrived today:










White canvas Jack Purcell's. 

I had a devil of a time trying to find my size and have been looking for ages for a normal pair of Jack's in white canvas. Seems everyone wears a size 10. 

I finally found these at Roberts Shoe Store (). They seem like a good outfit with a large selection, good prices, and free shipping till January 31. 

Cheers.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

How is jackpurcell.com not registered to Converse? Isn't this cybersquatting? It's like me setting up an online shoe store at airjordan.com


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

Just got this beautiful 14K (marked 585) pocket watch. :icon_smile_big: It runs nicely and has not lost so much as a minute all day. Sadly, I have not the slightest idea who made this nor do I know the date of manufacture, although I am guessing early 1900's?  It opens up at the front, opens at the back, and then opens at the movement. Any ideas? :idea: Past experience tells me one of you geniuses will recognize something and know the definitive answer. :icon_smile:

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/ https://www.freeimagehosting.net/

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Ron_A said:


> Some recent acquisitions:
> 
> J Press OCBD (Yellow w/ pocket flap)
> "5 Ducks" emblematic belt (Leatherman from Press)
> ...


Nice haul. I got the yellow Press OCBD recently as well and enjoy it. Good to break up the blue monopoly! And also I really think the Leatherman Ltd belts are an amazing deal. For the selection of patterns and the ability to customize, it's really great.

Danny


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

*Two recent acquisitions -- a tie and a sweater*

Two small acquisitions -- one a PRL tie I like very much (silk but has a brushed quality to it) and a 2-ply cashmere sweater from John Laing of Scotland. (Shirt in tie pics is a few months old). Note the sweater has saddle shoulders and long cuffs which are designed to be folded over. Oddly enough, my size in this sweater is 4 inches larger than my jacket size and my size in Johnston's of Elgin sweaters.

Tie:





































Sweater:


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

I've picked up a load of new items over the past few days. Here's a few pictures of my recent acquisitions:

Brooks Brothers Country Club tennis / cricket merino wool sweater. Regularly priced at $165, got it for $44.

Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece polos ($10 each)


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Some Brooks Brothers' ties:

Found the last three University ties -

A couple of fun pink & green ties, and one serious tie.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Some B2 cords:


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Reddington, the pictures aren't showing up, for me at least. Anybody else having this problem?


----------



## printemps2001us (Dec 20, 2007)

1. C&J Roseberry loafers from the Bullock and Jones sale (much talked about here).
2. Tiffany silver and blue enamel cufflinks with the store credit from a returned Christmas gift.
3. RLPL orange cashmere crew neck sweater (bought today from Saks sale).
4. Samuelsohn blue S120s windowpane suit from STP (thanks again to this forum for introducing me to Samuelsohn).
5. Louis Vuitton Kendall GM overnight bag in charcoal Taiga leather (I'm tired of 16yo girls and their frumpy mothers gawking at my Keepalls in Monogram Canvas).
6. A gym membership and 12 sessions with a personal trainer to get my sorry 6' 200lb self back in shape.
7. Tooki Bluetooth integration kit for my 2007 (yet hopelessly behind the curve when it comes to technology and Buletooth is not available from the factory) car.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Assorted J. Crew items. Found ties, argyle socks, belts and other assorted items on sale, so I loaded up. The ties are Crew's 3" ties.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Some more 3" J. Crew ties:



J. Crew shorts, which were on sale, but not for much.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Some items from Polo Ralph Lauren: Shirt was only 30% off, but the Prospect flat-front chinos were $10!


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

Reddington said:


> I've picked up a load of new items over the past few days. Here's a few pictures of my recent acquisitions:
> 
> Brooks Brothers Country Club tennis / cricket merino wool sweater. Regularly priced at $165, got it for $44.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

wnh said:


> Reddington, the pictures aren't showing up, for me at least. Anybody else having this problem?


Yeah, I was having the same problem. I had exceeded my bandwidth on my Geocites site, so I've moved the photographs to ImageShack. They're showing up now.

Cheers.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

randomdude said:


> How did you get the BB sweater for $44? I've been looking for a nice cricket sweater.
> 
> Also, I can't see the pics either.


It was originally $165, marked down to $129.99. Then they took 60% off of $129 + my 15% corporate discount, which came out to $44.20. 

I've re-upped the photos, so you should see them now.

Cheers.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Wow, great hall Reddington. Outlet mall, perhaps?

As for me, it's been a good past two days:

In the mail today came this vintage Brooks Brothers 'University Shop' 3-piece suit, gray pinstripe, from eBay. The jacket is a 3/2 sack with 3.25" lapels and a considerably high button stance. The trousers are flat front -- to my (pleasant) surprise, since the listing said they were pleated -- with 1.75" cuffs. I'll need to have the sleeves taken up about an inch and a half or so, and the sides need to be taken in to eliminate some bagginess around the shoulder blades, but other than that it's great.






Yesterday I checked out a podunk-looking thrift store that I'd never been in before and came away with this pair of vintage black pebble grain Florsheim longwings for $2.00. They need a little TLC, and probably a resoling, or at least a reheeling since the v-cleat thing is gone on the left shoe, but other than that they're in pretty good shape.






And then I stopped in at the DAV thrift and picked up an old Gant cotton plaid tie -- just like madras, but not labeled as such -- for $1.98. It's the second one I've found there, but the first was a month or so ago, so I don't know if they're from the same guy or if the DAV is just tricky with how they put their stuff out.


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

On a boot kick lately and am extremly happy aobut thes RW's I picked up been looking for them for quite sometime. I was on the verge of finding a Euro/JP dealer and either having them send them to me or physically go over and buy them. hah


----------



## bandofoutsiders (Jul 26, 2007)

Florsheim Imperials. 9 Bucks on Ebay.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

wnh and BOO, I"m jealous of those Florsheim Imperial longwings. I just missed out on a pair the other day. The pair I was eBaying went for about $30, IIRC...

TT:teacha:


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

I visited O'Connell's yesterday to pick up my Alden 666 shoes (11D) that they ordered. I'm very happy, as the suede is great and the welt stitching on this pair is perfect. Unfortunately, they do have a flaw as one of the uppers (left rear side) is higher than it should be, but it isn't really affecting fit since my feet are different sizes anyway.

I tried on the new loafers on the Plaza last and was unable to get the size right. Shame, because those things look amazing and I recommend them if anyone wants a sleeker dress loafer than the LHS. Speaking of which, I tried on an 11D and was more or less satisfied with the fit, so I may order a pair of the unlined suede version eventually.

Ethan told me that as of yesterday Alden's prices went up (LeatherSOUL has a thread on this topic on the Fashion Forum, I notice), so OLC made a big order on Friday to get the old prices. Ethan said Alden's price increases have been higher in the last few years than historically, but he was shocked at yesterday's price increase. I imagine internet sellers won't feel the pinch as much, but remember OLC is a bricks-and-mortar store so price increases are never welcome.

I noticed that they have a pair of Bass "blucher mocs" which are an exact match for the original Bean version, even the design of the sole. Ethan said they were probably from the early 1980s, since that was the last time he was able to buy a pair as a kid. The size was 11M (but they looked like narrow, though) so if anyone wants a blast from the past, call Ethan and buy them since they are priced to clear.

By the way, all of you should be buying your trad gear from OLC, since they have everything and more that is discussed here. They deserve our support.

DocD


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Gearing up for spring & summer, I bought these to replace my other pair, which are just too small.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Doctor Damage said:


> I visited O'Connell's yesterday to pick up my Alden 666 shoes (11D) that they ordered. I'm very happy, as the suede is great and the welt stitching on this pair is perfect. Unfortunately, they do have a flaw as one of the uppers (left rear side) is higher than it should be, but it isn't really affecting fit since my feet are different sizes anyway.
> 
> I tried on the new loafers on the Plaza last and was unable to get the size right. Shame, because those things look amazing and I recommend them if anyone wants a sleeker dress loafer than the LHS. Speaking of which, I tried on an 11D and was more or less satisfied with the fit, so I may order a pair of the unlined suede version eventually.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the update. Please post picture of your Alden 666


----------



## farrago (Apr 27, 2006)

*Ebay - Rolling The Dice*

As some other posters have discussed, the Ebay experience can provide interesting and rewarding results - or not. In this case, I lucked out.


























The bottom photo is the only one posted in the Ebay ad. It is difficult to tell if it is a true sack, but the way it was buttoned up on the mannequin provided a hunch. The seller's description didn't discuss the condition in great detail.

I rolled the dice and got a Harris Tweed sack in a dark charcoal twill weave.

The first two photos show the coat in all of its Trad glory. The shoulder has virtually no padding. The lapels are 2.75". Aside from the usual alterations, there is no damage to be addressed.

Getting off topic slightly, has anyone noticed that the jackets in the Ben Silver Winter catalog are now sporting 3" lapels?


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

farrago said:


> As some other posters have discussed, the Ebay experience can provide interesting and rewarding results - or not. In this case, I lucked out.
> 
> I rolled the dice and got a Harris Tweed sack in a dark charcoal twill weave.


A great find! I'm still looking for a nice Harris Tweed sack myself. Congrats on your new coat.

Cheers.


----------



## scn (Sep 5, 2007)

LL Bean Shetland Crewneck - Loden heather
3 pair BB merino argyles - clearance - assorted colors
4 pair PRL fair isle socks - Ebay - assorted colors
white LE Hyde Park OCBD 
Barbour bucket hat (for upcoming spring rain) - olive - Ebay
medium grey fine wale cords (w/ 2 inch cuff soon) - Ebay


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

farrago said:


>


Now that's just...creepy. I'm thinking "Dawn of the Dead," here. Thanks a lot. I'll probably have a nightmare tonight about trad zombies.


----------



## PersianMonarchs (Dec 7, 2005)

I don't often comment on recent acquisitions (not for any particular reason, I just seem not to), but I will now. I like both the tie and the sweater very much. Nice work.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

A couple of recent finds from eBay.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Some late entries...

1960s Vintage Raybans, given to me by a friend.
Brooks Brothers - formal shoes - Formal Pumps with Grosgrain Ribbon Bow - via ebay 
Brooks Brothers bowtie - #1 stripe, navy green & white - Liberty Street Store - they have a box of them on sale


----------



## memphisvol (Mar 26, 2007)

*Thrift Church's and BB Shoes*

I found a 2 pair of church's custom grade Captoes that fit today-same shoe one will be sold. Also this pair of BB loafers. Anyone know who made these?

https://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ebay013zi3.jpg

https://img297.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ebay015ew5.jpg

https://img297.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ebay016mz0.jpg


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

That JAB patch madras jacket that was recently discussed.

And....it's going back, definitely. Not for me.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

It's been a month for gray trousers for me:

Gray Brooks moleskins
Gray Brooks cavalry twills
Gray Polo RL flannels


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Nice, O!


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Thanks. Between thrift finds and BB gift cards, I was only out $12 for the lot.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^ good shopping


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

randomdude said:


> That JAB patch madras jacket that was recently discussed.
> 
> And....it's going back, definitely. Not for me.


why not?


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

Untilted said:


> why not?


Yes, I probably should explain myself, as I was so gung-ho about it.

Well first, I don't like the fit, rather snug at the waist. It also buttons pretty high for a 2-button, which I don't like. The shoulders are good though.

The main thing for me is the colors. They're, uh, kinda dull. Now hear me out - I know that this is a crazy patch madras jacket with lots of colors. However, these colors are generally the dullest possible type - the orange is a dull orange, red is dull red, etc. The overall effect is not good, the jacket looks darker and more boring than you'd think it would.

I put it next to a pair of BB patch madras pants that I like and wear a lot, and the difference was clear. The pants and the jacket have similar designs and colors, but the colors on the BB pants are bright and vibrant. It's the right look.


----------



## nringo (Oct 5, 2007)

Reddington said:


> These arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was at J Crew last night and they had some Purcells on sale for $50.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

nringo said:


> I was at J Crew last night and they had some Purcells on sale for $50.


True, you can get them at JC, however, they're "distressed" (i.e. torn and / or ripped.) Personally, I prefer a new pair as I can do all the tearing and ripping without any assistance. :icon_smile_wink:

Cheers.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

JAB madras jacket, bonus points for being made in India










Brian


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Two BB sweaters arrived today via eBay, an emerald green shetland (knitted in Hong Kong, of all places -- and darker than the picture) and a heavy cabled cardigan in medium brown.



















I also picked up a Gant short-sleeved authentic Indian madras (says so right on the tag) and a navy 90/10 poly/silk blend tie with emblematic Santas while thrifting a couple of days ago. The tie's got some sort of mechanism that I assume played a Christmas carol at one time, but that'll be coming out once I get around to it.

I bid on a copy of Alan Flusser's "Clothes and the Man" on eBay yesterday, but lost. I sniped, as always, and was actually the high bidder with 5 seconds left, but got sniped twice in those last 5 seconds. And I was really looking forward to getting that book for considerably cheaper than what's currently available used at Amazon.


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

farrago said:


> *Ebay - Rolling The Dice*
> 
> As some other posters have discussed, the Ebay experience can provide interesting and rewarding results - or not. In this case, I lucked out.


I'm assuming this is a general thread for eBay finds, but if I am wrong, I apologize and ask for directions to the right thread to post such things.

I just picked up a trad-cut jacket that I had been searching for, for quite some time, on eBay: A three-roll-two burgundy cashmere blazer with swelled stitching and a single vent, plain (no crest) brass buttons, and a fine, heavy flannel-like nap made by Jos A Bank. I had my doubts about measurements and fit, but when it arrived, it was a perfect fit. It needs absolutely no alteration. Although it came in a Priority Mail box, it unfolded without any lasting wrinkles after being hung on a nice wooden hanger. The price was relatively high ($150) but definitely worth it. I am very happy with this purchase.

It is almost impossible to find trad-cut jackets in burgundy on eBay, especially with three buttons. (I did buy a BB jacket styled exactly like this last year, but in a brighter red -- I am going to try wearing it outside the holiday season with muted grey flannels and black knit tie to see how it works). The jackets that do turn up on the Bay tend to be off in terms of colour or button stance or fabric, so if one is very specific in terms of requirements, it's a long slog. But persistence did pay off in the end, reminding one of the old adage _Per Ardua ad Astra. _Or words to that effect...


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

drpeter said:


> I'm assuming this is a general thread for eBay finds, but if I am wrong, I apologize and ask for directions to the right thread to post such things.


Well, it's a nine year old thread, so does it really matter what it was for originally?


----------

